# Thoughts on a job offer in Abu Dhabi



## Cactus_Jack

Hello all, 

I just joined today while trying to research a possible job offer in Abu Dhabi.

The job is a crew chief for aircraft maintenance that seems to be with the UAE military.

266,296.45 AED base pay

Housing (private apartment) and transportation (car)included.

30 days paid vacation

Air fare to and from.

Paid Holidays

9,182.62 AED year completion bonus

I am looking at this to be moving there without the Mrs. she will stay in the States. I then hope to send the majority of the pay back and live there alone.

About how much would I need per month for myself?

Also is there a list anywhere of things you should not do while there?

I really don't have the desire to see what jails in another part of the world are like.

Thank you for any information you are able to give me.:hail:


----------



## Cactus_Jack

Cactus_Jack said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just joined today while trying to research a possible job offer in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The job is a crew chief for aircraft maintenance that seems to be with the UAE military.
> 
> 266,296.45 AED base pay
> 
> Housing (private apartment) and transportation (car)included.
> 
> 30 days paid vacation
> 
> Air fare to and from.
> 
> Paid Holidays
> 
> 9,182.62 AED year completion bonus
> 
> I am looking at this to be moving there without the Mrs. she will stay in the States. I then hope to send the majority of the pay back and live there alone.
> 
> About how much would I need per month for myself?
> 
> Also is there a list anywhere of things you should not do while there?
> 
> I really don't have the desire to see what jails in another part of the world are like.
> 
> Thank you for any information you are able to give me.:hail:


all of these are yearly amounts


----------

